

Ask HN: Does anyone know of a robust escrow API? - startupstella

We're looking to do online escrow for a site connecting freelance developers and entrepreneurs (matchist.com). Haven't been able to find anything that allows for credit card payments (escrow.com only does wire).
======
ig1
I believe Amazon's payment service lets you ice a payment (i.e. put a hold on
the money) which can then be released/paid on a further signal (I think it's
what Kickstarter uses).

However you should realize that any payment made with a credit card can be
reversed, and there's no-way around that.

------
pdenya
This question is asked here regularly and I've never seen a satisfactory
answer. Feel free to dig through though:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=escrow&...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=escrow&start=0)

